# What hay is made out of



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

http://msucares.com/crops/forages/shortcourse/presentations/2010/lemus-hayproduction.pdf


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Couldn't get it to copy the photo I wanted for some reason. Click on the link and on the last page in the bottom right hand corner you will see the photo. I thought the picture pretty much describes what hay is made out of.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I'll extract the picture for you and send it to you later today......I need my laptop.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That's a very clear definition........nice publication, thanks


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Not sure how this will look. Might have to enlarge it some.


----------



## JeffMNY (Jan 5, 2014)

Agree great definition. Try to explain that to the people that are buying hay though. Around here anything over $3 a bale max for squares and $25 for round bales and you are trying to screw them. Even then they balk. They just don't understand the costs involved.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

JeffMNY said:


> Agree great definition. Try to explain that to the people that are buying hay though. Around here anything over $3 a bale max for squares and $25 for round bales and you are trying to screw them. Even then they balk. They just don't understand the costs involved.


That's about the same in my area. We're starting to see sm. sq. up around $4 and rounds in the $40 range but the bulk of hay for sale is still in the $2-$3 dollar and $20 range respectively. Probably why I still have some of mine. Trying to make a living selling it.


----------



## JeffMNY (Jan 5, 2014)

I would be happy to cover my costs and make a little. When you tell people the price, they say oh my God. Then I tell them I say that every time I have to buy fuel, or parts or twine. There was a guy close by me that tried to make his own hay. He lasted one year and went back to buying his hay and sold his equipment. I don't blame you for holding out. People have to realize that it is 2015 and not 1975 when grandpa paid a dollar a bale.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

One good thing here now is with the high cattle prices those guys are willing to pay a bit more for hay. Some good horse people have good horses and want good hay and will pay for it. Than there are the ones who want your best hay for under straw price.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

IH 1586 said:


> That's about the same in my area. We're starting to see sm. sq. up around $4 and rounds in the $40 range but the bulk of hay for sale is still in the $2-$3 dollar and $20 range respectively. Probably why I still have some of mine. Trying to make a living selling it.


I hope you are making really small bales for that price.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

IH 1586 said:


> That's about the same in my area. We're starting to see sm. sq. up around $4 and rounds in the $40 range but the bulk of hay for sale is still in the $2-$3 dollar and $20 range respectively. Probably why I still have some of mine. Trying to make a living selling it.


Also you get what you pay for. Kinda one reason I think a hay auction would be nice


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Why isn't land included as a cost? I know some of you have free leases. The rest of us have some combination of a large investment in land or lease.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> Why isn't land included as a cost? I know some of you have free leases. The rest of us have some combination of a large investment in land or lease.


I can assure you I figure in the costs moose, 7k yearly in lease payments, plus 600 an acre input, plus capital investment in equipment, plus fuel and maintenance, plus labor, plus insurance and taxes......it all adds up to about $9 a bale in today's world........in my screwed up world I sell it for $6 a bale, and I bet I ain't alone, go figure


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I know you figure it. I was referring to pie chart.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

JeffMNY said:


> Agree great definition. Try to explain that to the people that are buying hay though. Around here anything over $3 a bale max for squares and $25 for round bales and you are trying to screw them. Even then they balk. They just don't understand the costs involved.


 That it about what it costs me per bale to make hay. Maybe your inputs are less up there? Of course that is about what round bales sell for around here as well.....hence the reason I don't round bale. Good quality squares bring a pretty good price though.


----------



## JeffMNY (Jan 5, 2014)

I think this year prices will have to go up some. Haven't raised them in a long time. I can hear the complaining already though, but they weren't there when I had to buy two sets of rear tractor tires in the last two years. Possibly the round baler will sit a little more this year as well and just make more squares instead. Time will tell. Have a long time to think about it because I don't see spring being here for a while.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> plus 600 an acre input,


dawg, I could not pencil with inputs at $600 per acre for grass hay....mine are much much less than that.

Regards, Mike


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

hog987 said:


> . Than there are the ones who want your best hay for under straw price.


There always has been and always WILL BE that set of folks...

That hasn't and won't ever change...

Later! OL JR


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> dawg, I could not pencil with inputs at $600 per acre for grass hay....mine are much much less than that.
> 
> Regards, Mike


It's tough for sure, I'm including Lime and pesticides as well......now think about what kinda input costs that feller had that grew 400+ bpa corn.....(or was if 500, something ridiculous) same sandy soil, and irrigated non stop.....how does that work?


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Gota remember we do it for the experience! You can make money baling hay? News to me.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

carcajou said:


> I hope you are making really small bales for that price.


What I consider standard size about 35-45 lbs bales. With the accumulator we had to make them a bit longer so now they are close to the ones I grew up with. The buyers do comment how much hay is in them. Will just keep bumping up the price to what this area will support over time. Sold them cheap last year to bring in the customers and hope word will spread. It will always be a gamble.



Bgriffin856 said:


> Also you get what you pay for. Kinda one reason I think a hay auction would be nice


I don't know if that would guarantee a better price. You know how insane people get at the Frewsburg auction. Ryan tried to sell some there and wasn't even close to what it should be and it was nice hay.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

rajela said:


> Not sure how this will look. Might have to enlarge it some.


I've got it as a bitmap but can't remember how to attach it....Sorry for the delay.


----------



## OneManShow (Mar 17, 2009)

Isn't hay is made out of frustration, disappointment, cuss words and money?


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

IH 1586 said:


> What I consider standard size about 35-45 lbs bales. With the accumulator we had to make them a bit longer so now they are close to the ones I grew up with. The buyers do comment how much hay is in them. Will just keep bumping up the price to what this area will support over time. Sold them cheap last year to bring in the customers and hope word will spread. It will always be a gamble.
> 
> I don't know if that would guarantee a better price. You know how insane people get at the Frewsburg auction. Ryan tried to sell some there and wasn't even close to what it should be and it was nice hay.


Guess it depends on who is there. Seems people here buy what ever is cheapest so buyers wouldn't be a problem but sellers would be reluctant due to the mentality of the buyer. But if one would work around here and there was a wider selection it may help set prices a bit better and possibly educate the buyers some also might help advertise for private sales as well


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

Bgriffin856 said:


> Guess it depends on who is there. Seems people here buy what ever is cheapest so buyers wouldn't be a problem but sellers would be reluctant due to the mentality of the buyer. But if one would work around here and there was a wider selection it may help set prices a bit better and possibly educate the buyers some also might help advertise for private sales as well


We have a local hay auction here and the only time it helps prices is when there is a shortage. There are too many people that don't know squat about hay, buying junk hay for $2 a square bale that tell everyone else about "their good deal at the auction" . So now if you try to sell good hay out of the barn for an honest price like $5-$6 a square bale people scoff and say well it's going for $2 at the auction. You can ask them about the quality of that $2 hay vs your $5 hay and they just look at you with sheer bewilderment. 
I now sell most of my hay to one buyer that is a friend of mines dad. He runs a horse boarding operation and knows what quality hay is worth. 
The only time I take hay to the auction anymore is when it's junk that is dusty or has other condition issues that I have a hard time selling out of the barn. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Orchard6 said:


> We have a local hay auction here and the only time it helps prices is when there is a shortage. There are too many people that don't know squat about hay, buying junk hay for $2 a square bale that tell everyone else about "their good deal at the auction" . So now if you try to sell good hay out of the barn for an honest price like $5-$6 a square bale people scoff and say well it's going for $2 at the auction. You can ask them about the quality of that $2 hay vs your $5 hay and they just look at you with sheer bewilderment.
> I now sell most of my hay to one buyer that is a friend of mines dad. He runs a horse boarding operation and knows what quality hay is worth.
> The only time I take hay to the auction anymore is when it's junk that is dusty or has other condition issues that I have a hard time selling out of the barn. Just my 2 cents.


I know that look of "sheer bewilderment" too......ima bettn it's the same no matter ur locale


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Orchard6 said:


> We have a local hay auction here and the only time it helps prices is when there is a shortage. There are too many people that don't know squat about hay, buying junk hay for $2 a square bale that tell everyone else about "their good deal at the auction" . So now if you try to sell good hay out of the barn for an honest price like $5-$6 a square bale people scoff and say well it's going for $2 at the auction. You can ask them about the quality of that $2 hay vs your $5 hay and they just look at you with sheer bewilderment.
> I now sell most of my hay to one buyer that is a friend of mines dad. He runs a horse boarding operation and knows what quality hay is worth.
> The only time I take hay to the auction anymore is when it's junk that is dusty or has other condition issues that I have a hard time selling out of the barn. Just my 2 cents.


Yeah that's what im also thinking would most likely happen


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

IH 1586 said:


> That's about the same in my area. We're starting to see sm. sq. up around $4 and rounds in the $40 range but the bulk of hay for sale is still in the $2-$3 dollar and $20 range respectively. Probably why I still have some of mine. Trying to make a living selling it.


Man, that's terrible.
They'll start bitcin for lower prices now that diesel fuel is .50c cheaper...


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Mike120 said:


> I've got it as a bitmap but can't remember how to attach it....Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

Bgriffin856 said:


> Yeah that's what im also thinking would most likely happen


It may work if you can get actual farmers show up, but here almost all beef and dairy guys grow their own hay. I haven't seen many guys that raise cattle other than the occasional 4h steer owner or a beef guy that's raising is own for himself at the sales. It's mostly horsey or alpaca people.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Orchard6 said:


> We have a local hay auction here and the only time it helps prices is when there is a shortage. There are too many people that don't know squat about hay, buying junk hay for $2 a square bale that tell everyone else about "their good deal at the auction" . So now if you try to sell good hay out of the barn for an honest price like $5-$6 a square bale people scoff and say well it's going for $2 at the auction. You can ask them about the quality of that $2 hay vs your $5 hay and they just look at you with sheer bewilderment.
> I now sell most of my hay to one buyer that is a friend of mines dad. He runs a horse boarding operation and knows what quality hay is worth.
> The only time I take hay to the auction anymore is when it's junk that is dusty or has other condition issues that I have a hard time selling out of the barn. Just my 2 cents.


Iam starting to tell people that if that is the auction price go there and buy it. Than they go on about how they work durning the week and cant make the auction. Will than stop complaining about my price.

Plus the fact if everyone who thinks they will get a good deal at the auction actually showed up to bid. Than all the good deals would be gone.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Orchard6 said:


> It may work if you can get actual farmers show up, but here almost all beef and dairy guys grow their own hay. I haven't seen many guys that raise cattle other than the occasional 4h steer owner or a beef guy that's raising is own for himself at the sales. It's mostly horsey or alpaca people.


Locally there would not be to many actual farmers except the maybe the amish. They do a good job of putting up there own feed unless it is a really bad year. Most of the local buyers here are the hobby and horse that underestimate there needs or wait til last minute.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

So what's next?
Will they ask for FREE hay? Lmao
(Sorry bonfire)


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> So what's next?
> Will they ask for FREE hay? Lmao
> (Sorry bonfire)


Iam going to one up you.
A couple of years ago my Aunt and Uncle sold some hay to a lady. They had one bale that was made from the yard site mostly brome grass. Just to get rid of this one bale they threw it on the load free of charge. Will guess what the lady of the house phone my Aunt up and just reamed her out because this bale was too grassy and was not any good. It was free why complain at all?


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

hog987 said:


> Iam starting to tell people that if that is the auction price go there and buy it. Than they go on about how they work durning the week and cant make the auction. Will than stop complaining about my price.
> 
> Plus the fact if everyone who thinks they will get a good deal at the auction actually showed up to bid. Than all the good deals would be gone.


Yep, that's my standard answer when anybody starts trying to "chew" my price down... "You can get it elsewhere cheaper?? Then WHY are you wasting my time and yours standing here?? Go get it there!" 95% of them shut up pretty quick... There was a reason they came to you instead of going "elsewhere" to begin with...

Later! OL JR


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

hog987 said:


> Iam going to one up you.
> A couple of years ago my Aunt and Uncle sold some hay to a lady. They had one bale that was made from the yard site mostly brome grass. Just to get rid of this one bale they threw it on the load free of charge. Will guess what the lady of the house phone my Aunt up and just reamed her out because this bale was too grassy and was not any good. It was free why complain at all?


Typical...

Later! OL JR


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Parks and Recreation - Very Good Building and Dev&#8230;:


----------



## CBarM (Mar 1, 2015)

IH 1586 said:


> That's about the same in my area. We're starting to see sm. sq. up around $4 and rounds in the $40 range but the bulk of hay for sale is still in the $2-$3 dollar and $20 range respectively. Probably why I still have some of mine. Trying to make a living selling it.


----------



## CBarM (Mar 1, 2015)

Wow that's insane and to the other post people wanting it for $25 a roll,lol. We do custom work in north central Texas the feed stores are getting $100 a roll (4x5) others range from $45( crap hay) to 65$ (decent hay fertilized etc) We was selling milo stalks for $35-45$ per roll this year and squares are 10-11$ at feed stores and 6-8$ out of the field they pick and haul. There's a big difference in what I've seen. Most people don't mind paying extra around here long as it's good hay but you'll still get the occasional few that just want the cheapest out there no matter what.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Hays cheap around here right now, 750 5x5.5 rolls of hay grazer at auction yesterday brought $25 a roll and I was surprised that it brought that much.


----------



## CBarM (Mar 1, 2015)

That's pretty cheap here, I get $25$ a roll and 2.50 a square for baling that's left in the field. The cheapest I've heard of was 35$ a roll a friend of mine went to E Tx and it was crap she sold it and bought from us on the next two loads @ $55 a roll for feet coastal.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

I would be happy to charge $2 or $3 a small bale, IF they would also pfor the fuel, string, fertilizer, weed and bug control ! Forgot the cost the property taxes.

The prices mentioned would not cover the cost harvest,


----------



## CBarM (Mar 1, 2015)

hay wilson in TX said:


> I would be happy to charge $2 or $3 a small bale, IF they would also pfor the fuel, string, fertilizer, weed and bug control ! Forgot the cost the property taxes.
> 
> The prices mentioned would not cover the cost harvest,


The 2.50square is them the land owner doing there own weed control and fertilizing. I just pull up and bale then leave it on the ground. I mainly do rounds I've got a few old customers I do a few for but only a few thousand a year. Most of my places make 300\400 round bales minimum. If its a small place I get $800 min charge on a small placed, must make at least 2 bales to the acre. If I don't think it will go good though I let someone else take the hit of losing money. Equipment cost to much to run it for free. I don't get out for a field under 20 acres hardly with the past TX drought many fields are still recovering itseasy to get screwed on a thin field.


----------

